# West Alpine repaved = virtually unridable down



## nowatt (Jan 14, 2008)

Just came up west alpine from 84. It has just been repaved and there is a LOT
of loose gravel. Hard enough to come up, my guess very hard to get round
the corners on the way down until the loose gravel wears off.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

What type of pavement? Is this going to be a rough surface even after the gravel is pushed off the road?


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Cheap-seal. Same surface as before (and the same as most of the smaller roads in the area).


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks.

On a related note, I heard from a less than reliable source that Tunitas Creek may have been repaved or patched up this year - at least the really crummy pavement part before/as you start the gradual ascent from the ocean side. Comments?


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

San Mateo County has been re-sealing a lot of the smaller coast-side roads this summer. The lower part of Tunitas got the treatment a couple of weeks ago. The upper part of Tunitas is too beat up for cheap-seal. The upper part of Alpine Road was cheap-sealed last year.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

johnny99 said:


> The upper part of Alpine Road was cheap-sealed last year.


Are you talking about the same portion of Alpine (west of Skyline) as nowatt, who wrote that it was just repaved and has a lot of loose gravel? If so, was nowatt really observing last year's "repaving", with gravel dating back to then?


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

The lower part of Alpine (below Portola State Park) was cheap-sealed last month. The upper part was cheap-sealed last year.

If you have specific questions about road work, you should contact the country roads department. They can give you more accurate and complete answers than this forum.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Is there an update on the state of gravel in the newly chip-sealed section?


----------

